# Onions & Corn ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (Jun 30, 2015)

Supper tonight was yard bird, a smoked 1014 aggie onion, and a semi fresh ear of feed corn.

Chicken is chicken, here to talk about smoked onions and smoked corn. Let me explain what I did and then explain how and why it turned out. So you can gather your own ideas.

Lets start wit the onion. Aggie 1014, large round sweet white onion with very large layered skins. They hold the same reverence in the SW as the Vidalia does in the SE, (inserting the Walla Walla onion here also its the NW or Mr Case favorite). Vidalia is a smaller yellow onion which is also exceptional sweet. Always make a onion holder when cooking fresh nekkid onions unless you use an onion plate. Its basically waded up tin foil. Keeps it from rolling around.













002.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 30, 2015






Big beautiful onion, cleaned, split 8 ways, seperated, sprinkled with Tony's (inside and out) and topped with garlic butter. See how thick those layers are? Stick it in the smoker and an hour later wrap it with a strip of bacon.













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 30, 2015






Aint it purty? Wrap with a slice of bacon to hold it together and use toothpicks to securely fasten it to the onion skin. That way it doesn't shrink and scoot its way off the onion. I can tell you thats an awesome onion right there.

An hour and 1/2 later I added the bird, thinking I had allowed enough time since the onion was so much denser with those thick layers and I had not cored it as I normally do.

Now lets talk Corn on the cob in the husk. There are many varieties of both eatting and feed corn. But most country folks here just call 'em all either feed or eattin corn. Its usually mostly determined by the color and the size of the ear. White is eatting, yellow is feed, big ears are feed smaller cobs are usually considered eatting corn. What I had was what the grocery store called Eatting corn, BS it was feed corn and tuff as nails. Like Okra, you always test your corn before cooking. This was tuff.

Using a thread here about buttered smoked corn in a shuck, and using what I had done before while in W. Texas with a firebreather. I carefully folded back the husk, cleaned the silk (no I didn't attempt smoking any of it...LOL), I slathered butter and sprinkled with kosher salt, ground ancho pepper, and squeezed some lime juice on it. I cut the tip off to square it up and make tying it off easier.













004.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 30, 2015






Then I placed it in water for 2 and 1/2 hours to soak. A very important step when using and firebreather.  I now know, not some much with and electric.

So the onion was placed in a 275 smoker then an hour and a half later the chicken and homemade sausage, and another hour later I added the corn, in about 2 hours the chicken and I assumed everything else was done.

I wasn't pleased, by not coring the onion it did not cook enough, close but no cookie. It had a great taste although still crunchy. Either core it or cook it longer. It was a large aggie 1014 (They all are), extremely dense. I just didn't consider the coring that much when cooking.

The corn was feed corn, no doubt had been cut a few a days earlier and it was tuff. It had a nice mexican flair/taste to it but it didn't impress me.

I am thinking that smoking the met, and doing the corn and onions the old proven way on the stove is how I will be travelling from now on. At least while still playing with the electric. If i fire up some charcoal I might consider it.

Oh heres' what they all looked like comming out the smoker.













010.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Jun 30, 2015


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 30, 2015)

Awesome lookin meal Foam !    Thumbs Up


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 30, 2015)

Looks great! The onion probably would have been tastier if you used a Walla Walla Sweet [emoji]128540[/emoji]


----------



## tropics (Jul 1, 2015)

Love the story Kevin thanks gave me a good chuckle. 

Richie


----------



## foamheart (Jul 1, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome lookin meal Foam !


Thank you sir. I did turn it around today though, I use part of the smoked onion in a big pot of pinto beans with some smoked and cured hocks in 'em. If at first you don't suceed, make lemonade! LOL Beans were totally awesome at lunch with taters, sweet cornbread and boiled corn (different type from a different place).

Lemonade!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice onion cuz.  Very simple. Very delicious. You'll need to pop a few tictacs after that meal.  ...just in case the lady that lives down the river shows up with some elderberry wine this weekend. 

b


----------



## foamheart (Jul 1, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great! The onion probably would have been tastier if you used a Walla Walla Sweet [emoji]128540[/emoji]


Walla Walla Washington? Home of the Wishie-Washie-White-Washing Machine of looney tunes fame? The same Walla Walla as used as a magic word in "The Connecticut Yankee"? I thought they made apples!


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 1, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Walla Walla Washington? Home of the Wishie-Washie-White-Washing Machine of looney tunes fame? The same Walla Walla as used as a magic word in "The Connecticut Yankee"? I thought they made apples!


Nuk Nuk Nuk













28147157_Curly_Howard_three_stooges_23436892_298_3



__ bdskelly
__ Oct 26, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Jul 1, 2015)

tropics said:


> Love the story Kevin thanks gave me a good chuckle.
> 
> Richie


Glad it picked up your humpday!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 1, 2015)

BDSkelly said:


> Nice onion cuz.  Very simple. Very delicious. You'll need to pop a few tictacs after that meal.  ...just in case the lady that lives down the river shows up with some elderberry wine this weekend.
> 
> b


It woulda been delicious had it cooked a bit longer. I usually use an apple/onion pan and wrap it with foil after coring and stuffing with a seeded jalapeno half and cheese. Really easy but never the same cooking time, even the same onions are diffrent much like a pork butt.

I am guessing to make the onion a reasonable product to smoke, it will have to be pre-cooked in the microwave and Then smoked. Much like brussel sprouts. I just can't see a 6 hour onion for a 2 hour chicken.

Something else to experiment with,  but NOT with my few aggie onions!


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 3, 2015)

Foam , good looking meal and excellent post, thanks for the laughs!


----------



## foamheart (Jul 3, 2015)

I gotta tell you, I multi-task  foods. I used most of that mostly cooked smoked onion in a pot of jambalaya and cooked it with another fresh onion thinking the smoking flavor would shine thru. The fresh onion cooked, the smoked onion was still mostly cooked. I was amazed!

Thanks a bunch It really ended up an experiment, I was expecting it do be the same as when I grilled 'em in the pit...... Now I know.


----------

